# DVC mid Aug-book now or hold out?



## elaine (Feb 18, 2012)

We just decided to add on a week at DVC using RCI points for mid-late Aug. The only availability is Sun-Sun at 3 resorts. We would have to "ditch" the end fri/sat nights. Don't care which resort--should I hold out for a fri or sat check-in or book a sun-sun. We could do studio or 1 BR. I am thinking most of Aug has been deposited by now--what do experts think? Elaine


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 18, 2012)

That's always a tough call.  I had to do something similar on our last Hawaii trip, and I had to book two days another way (which cost considerably more per night).  Also on our NEXT Hawaii trip as well, except in the opposite way.  We are double-booked for three days and had to choose between a shortened Maui stay or or a shortened Big Island stay.

If you're looking for something fairly hard to get (and I would put DVC in that category), I would settle for what I could find.  If you're okay falling back on a second choice (non-DVC or renting from a DVC owner), you could hold out for more ideal dates.

It all depends on what's most important to you.


----------



## elaine (Feb 18, 2012)

I see that a decent number of DVc late Aug were deposited in the past few weeks. Was this the 1st big bulk of late Aug weeks? If so, maybe I will hold out for the next bulk. I saw Fri/sat checkins for the dates we needed---just ddin't know we were going to plan a trip 2 weeks ago. I do have 50 DVC points. With bank/borrow, I could manage sun-fri in a studio in Aug, but really wanted to save the points for another year. We decided only DVC for this trip, although Bonnet Creek at 16 points is tempting.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 18, 2012)

More mid-late August, I think, is still possibly coming---particularly if you are willing to take any resort.

I'd go ahead and book the Bonnet Creek week so you have a backup, and then let the search run.


----------



## cruisin (Feb 18, 2012)

I would book it if it is a resort you really want, we book many 2 week stays and overlap or just use 11 or 12 days, so cheap compared to using points.


----------



## stanleyu (Feb 19, 2012)

What are you looking for? I'm seeing Fri check-ins at OKW (8/10, 24, 31) and SS (8/3,10,24)


----------



## bnoble (Feb 19, 2012)

That's in Weeks, not Points.  Points only has 2BRs at SSR in late July and early September right now.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 19, 2012)

bnoble said:


> That's in Weeks, not Points. Points only has 2BRs at SSR in late July and early September right now.


She's looking for 1BR or Studio, and there are several in August at OKW, SSR and VWL.

I'm not sure what dates she's looking for, but OKW has 8/10, 8/24 and 8/31 (Friday) check-ins.


----------



## elaine (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks, I bit the bullet and booked a Sun/Sun @ OKW. I needed the weekend of 8/18--of course, Fri/sat were available for other weekends. I am much more of a "bird in hand" trading person these days. We rearranged our trip to be able to use 6 of 7 nights. The RCI points are a bit of a "bargain" for 1 BR DVC compared to TPUs these days. I was not sure if everything on the weeks side goes over to points when RCI does the new deposits. However, I also have weeks and was able to see all of the same inventory on points and weeks.


----------



## stanleyu (Feb 20, 2012)

bnoble said:


> That's in Weeks, not Points.  Points only has 2BRs at SSR in late July and early September right now.



Are we on a different wave lengthy here? She was looking for a week. I logged in on my POINTS account and found those weeks. Granted, they are for a week at a time, but I can trade my points for them. And she wanted a week. I don't see what I'm missing in this conversation.


----------

